# my rabbit,



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

very cute , nice colors x
is it a baby?


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely bunny


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is only afew months old, and very friendly,


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

what do your dogs think of it ????


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i keep him in a different bit of garden to them, when the kids bring him in the house, i put the dogs in the other room,


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

i rescued a rabbit once, a freind of a freind wanted rid of it and was willing to give it to just anyone so i said ill find it a good home.

when she bought it down in the hutch and left i decided to get it out, omg it was like a wild mad thing, it was chasing me and my sister round my living room to get us so it obviously had'nt been handled, we laugh about it now tho, i mean..who would imagine getting chased by a bunny? lol. 

i rang the rspca up to come get it, i asked them to let me know how they get on with it, they found it a good home eventually so i was pleased to hear that.


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

hehe can imagen it


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

awww cute bunny my lionhead has similar colouring


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

awe bless, great pic


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he belongs to my two littlens, they bring him in the house and he is really friendly,he sits on the settee with them,


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Lovely boy!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cute rabbit, nice he is so friendly


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes he really is friendly, he isnt nervous, we just have to make sure we handle him often and hope he stays friendly,


----------



## AmyPellegrin (Feb 19, 2009)

Awww, it looks really healthy.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

cutie pie, lovely colour!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

colliemerles said:


>


nice little bunny ya got there collie:thumbup1:


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

such pretty colours! x


----------



## Danlit (Mar 24, 2009)

great pic!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Gorgeous and this sounds so strange but looks so familar maybe we bumped into each other somewhere lol looks so so familar very beautiful too!


----------

